# Binding strap too long?



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

as long as your ratchet isn't "bottomed out" on the strap, they should be fine! As far as cutting the extra strap off, is it in the way somehow? otherwise id leave it alone or proceed with caution (esp if you are growing still).

If you posted a pic of your boots strapped in at a few diff angles that would help


----------



## bulbasaur (Mar 11, 2013)

Banjo said:


> as long as your ratchet isn't "bottomed out" on the strap, they should be fine! As far as cutting the extra strap off, is it in the way somehow? otherwise id leave it alone or proceed with caution (esp if you are growing still).
> 
> If you posted a pic of your boots strapped in at a few diff angles that would help


It's a one or two away from being bottomed out. I can adjust the binding to make it smaller but then the edge of the strap would be over where it should normally ends. I'm explaining this bad but I circled it in the picture. The extra strap isn't really in the way but I was just afraid it might catch on something since it's so long. 

And also the end of the backing is about 1cm taller than my boots is that also an issue?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

From the pics your bindings look super huge. The straps are as tight as you'll get them and here def shouldn't be that much space on either side of your boots. 

What size boot and binding?


----------



## bulbasaur (Mar 11, 2013)

Extremo said:


> From the pics your bindings look super huge. The straps are as tight as you'll get them and here def shouldn't be that much space on either side of your boots.
> 
> What size boot and binding?


Ah.. really? I thought it was alright because when I put my boots on and strap it in it feels tight enough. 

Size 4 boots (They're bigger than normal 4s though since they're have removable footbeds for growing feet, up to 2 sizes bigger) 
Rome Strut S/M


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You should prob be in kids bindings. The Strut S/M starts at a size 5.5. As long as the boot doesn't move around you'll probably be fine. But if it does, you'll def need to down size.


----------



## bulbasaur (Mar 11, 2013)

Extremo said:


> You should prob be in kids bindings. The Strut S/M starts at a size 5.5. As long as the boot doesn't move around you'll probably be fine. But if it does, you'll def need to down size.


Should I adjust the strap to be smaller then? But then the other strap would get longer too..


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It looks like your boots don't have a liner. They may just be really low volume boots. I wouldn't cut anything off. But def do what you can to get the straps as tight as possible. You don't want to feel any slop.


----------



## bulbasaur (Mar 11, 2013)

Extremo said:


> It looks like your boots don't have a liner. They may just be really low volume boots. I wouldn't cut anything off. But def do what you can to get the straps as tight as possible. You don't want to feel any slop.


What's slop? The boots are K2 Snowboards Kat Boa Snowboard Boot - Girls' from Dogfunk.com


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Slop = put your foot in your boot, strap into board, try flexing your board in as many directions possible, apply pressure to toes, apply pressure to highback. Any movement of your boot in any direction is slop and is not ideal. 

When you strap in your boots and bindings should seem like one piece.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

bulbasaur said:


> What's slop? The boots are K2 Snowboards Kat Boa Snowboard Boot - Girls' from Dogfunk.com


Yeah those are kids boots in a women's binding. I don't know if they make size 4 women's boots. I'd shop around. Find a boot with a liner and that may give it enough volume to fill the space in the binding. But it's probably not ideal considering the Strut is designed for sizes 5.5 and up. If you can't find a boot that fits the binding, get a binding that fits the boot.


----------



## bulbasaur (Mar 11, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Yeah those are kids boots in a women's binding. I don't know if they make size 4 women's boots. I'd shop around. Find a boot with a liner and that may give it enough volume to fill the space in the binding. But it's probably not ideal considering the Strut is designed for sizes 5.5 and up. If you can't find a boot that fits the binding, get a binding that fits the boot.


Actually when I was buying the bindings I saw that the sizing would fit since on the size chart for the Romes it said it was for 22-27.5 cm. And my boots although they are size 4 (22 cm). I thought about buying youth bindings but are they any less sturdy than adult bindings? I noticed most youth bindings had a single strap.


----------



## bulbasaur (Mar 11, 2013)

Update: With a screw drive in hand and a determined mind, I attempted to adjust the bindings for the first time. I also un-ducked the stance a bit it was a bit too awkward for me to get into the bindings. 

I moved the strap backwards so that it would need to stretch to reach my boots, also moved the high back closer to the front. Does this look right to you guys? I wasn't really sure what I was doing to be honest haha.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

bulbasaur said:


> Update: With a screw drive in hand and a determined mind, I attempted to adjust the bindings for the first time. I also un-ducked the stance a bit it was a bit too awkward for me to get into the bindings.
> 
> I moved the strap backwards so that it would need to stretch to reach my boots, also moved the high back closer to the front. Does this look right to you guys? I wasn't really sure what I was doing to be honest haha.


It might help bit (or not), but the fundamental issue remains: Those bindings are probably too large for the those boots - especially in terms of width, possibly less so in terms of length.
Just look at the amount of space between the boots and the edge of the footbed - the way it is, it will be very hard to avoid/minimize lateral movement of the boots in the bindings.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I think that's about the best you're going to get it. It may not be optimal, but as long as you can still ride without too much movement in the binding you should be fine. Just keep in mind the next time you're buying boots or bindings that you'll need to ensure they're compatable.


----------



## bulbasaur (Mar 11, 2013)

Extremo said:


> I think that's about the best you're going to get it. It may not be optimal, but as long as you can still ride without too much movement in the binding you should be fine. Just keep in mind the next time you're buying boots or bindings that you'll need to ensure they're compatable.


Thanks for the reply. I'm just trying to make them fit as best as they can until I sell them to get money to buy new ones. These ones came with the board so I didn't really have a say on size.


----------

